# Old School spiral cable housing wrap - info needed



## bikemonkey (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi,

I am hoping that someone might provide insight and leads to sourcing this type of spiral wrap for cable housing occasionally found on old cruisers, etc..

The first pic is what I have on a front brake cable and I would like to buy more in this black/white spiral design if it is available.

There is some blue Babac wrap on eBay, looks like NOS but no black/white combo that I can find.

I am only interested in something identical or very close to the original.  You guys have a source?

Thanks!


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm checking with a friend who knows of someone repopping the wrap.should know later today.


----------



## phantom (Apr 11, 2017)

I buy it from e bay....speedway cable wrap. Every color combo you want.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-White-S...ash=item44016c6521:g:wTUAAOSwA3dYeA~M&vxp=mtr

His name is Ron.....use to be a Schwinnbike forum member. Don't know if he is a member here under Zag


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 11, 2017)

He is a member here. zagar is his user name.


----------



## bikemonkey (Apr 13, 2017)

Excellent leads...will follow up. Thanks!


----------

